# Favorite Golf Movie?



## Slasher

What is your favorite gold movie. I haven't seen that many, so I'll say Happy Gilmore. It's insanely funny and you can watch it over and over again. What are your guys' favorite movies?


----------



## cochise

Happy Gilmore is a pretty good movie. I have seen it many times as well and I always get a kick out of Sandler's antics. But truth be told I classify that as one of many similiar Adam Sandler comedies from his early career.

I always have enjoyed Caddyshack, it is one of the most well known golf movies out there.


----------



## Slasher

Yeah you don't see that many golf movies out there probably because it isn't a popular sport among basketball, football and baseball. Sadly it gets overlooked at the "boring" sport.

It's really exhilerating once you get thar long drive onto the green. Doesn't happen much but still.


----------



## cochise

I think most golf movies are made as comedies. I really don't know of one that isn't.

That is, like you said, a shame. There is no reason why there shouldn't be a good, serious golf movie out on the market. I know I would be interested to see something on the Golden Bear's career or a similar movie piece done. 

Anyone else agree? We need more golf movies that give the game credit for being a solid sport, rather then just exhibiting it as a place where all havoc wrecks loose and Adam Sandler wins a green jacket.


----------



## Slasher

Actually, a documentary could be a good idea. Or just a story on golf that is intense.

In 2005 Walt Disney Pictures released _The greatest Game Ever Played_ which wasn't a comedy. I don't know the reviews on it though. It starred Shia Lebouf and some other famous characters.


----------



## cochise

Oh yeah I have heard of that, forgot all about it. Yes that is a fairly serious golf movie, but I believe it about a game that happened a really long time ago. And it is a Disney movie as well...

I would still like to see some more good golf movies, but this is good. Anyone who wants to watch golf movies should find this thread useful if more people are as helpful as you Slash!


----------



## Slasher

Haha thanks.

Yeah the movie was about a player a long time ago. His parents didn't let him, yet alone WANT him to play Golf because he had to work for a living to survive. Eventually he made the team, his dad got pissed and then I don't want to give away the rest!


----------



## cochise

You really don't have to give away the rest, sounds like a typical Disney plot and movie. LOL.

I'll check it out that. LeBouf is usually a good actor for his age and as much as I hate to admit it, I enjoy Disney sports movies. 

They sure are making a lot of them lately...


----------



## Slasher

Really? Like what?

Most of us know him as the comedian featured on _Even Stevens_ which pulled in a lot of good ratings.

I've seen him feat. in the horror movie _Constantine_ in which he is a taxi driver and curses a lot. He's not good at being that kind of actor at all.


----------



## cochise

Yeah Even Stevens was one of the roles I was referring to for him. But he is also good in other Disney movies like the digging one whose name escapes me and one where he plays a mentally-retarded child. 

I haven't seen much of his work since he left Disney though.

Anyways lets try and stay on topic here. Any other golf movie thoughts?


----------



## Golf_Major

Mine is the infamous Happy Gilmore. Everyone knows that movie, even if you don't like golf or not. That's what I love about it. Not only that but the large checks made me happy.


----------



## BigL

Gotta go with Caddyshack of course. Not only one of the best golf movies but one of the best movies in general...Hilarious.


----------



## Golf_Major

I still think Happy Gilmore is funnier. This guy who doesn't even know golf becomes one of the best.  

Plus the money he gets is amazing.


----------



## golfgirl2006

*golf movies*

I havent seen the movie with Shia Lebouf yet, but I really want to...it looks good. Happy Gilmore...hilarious golf movie, funny...and who doesnt like to see someone get knocked out by Bob Barker. 

I kinda like Tin Cup myself with Kevin Costner. Seeing him with all those golf gadgets trying to get rid of the shenks. Now thats funny. Screwing up the final hole just to try to make the shot across the water.


----------



## MarczO

Out of the few golf movies out there, I'd have to go with everyone else and say Happy Gilmore. Not only is it hilarious, but it actually relates to golf in many ways. I have watched Happy Gilmore probably a hundred times, and I'd watch it another hundred times regardless. I would have to say Happy Gilmore is one of Adam Sandlers best movies.


----------



## BigL

How can so many of you think happy gilmore is a better movie than caddyshack. Clearly you dont know what makes a movie good.


----------



## Fanofphil

I agree with BigL, Caddyshack in my mind is a lot better. Happy Gilmore is funny but on a different and more simple level.


----------



## stratocastor

No arguing with the consensus here, Happy Gilmore was a really funny movie. There was a period in the 90s when Adam Sandler just had it. Don't know what it is, but he had it.


----------



## RYANNNNN

Happy gilmore is great. All my friends love it too, Adam sandler is the one and only. Not too sure about his swing though.. hmm


----------



## GolfLine

I wish I knew of more, but happy gilmore and caddyshack are equally great golf movies that I've seen. They make me nostalgic for standing on a course and taking in the view.


----------



## deadphoenix

The Greatest Game Ever Played was a good serious golf movie, as mentioned before, but it had too much of a Disney feel to it, also mentioned before.

I personally love to see comedy on a golf course. Golf is all about relaxing and nothing says that better than a good comedy. Caddyshack is always good in my book for that reason.


----------



## dahabi

yea i dont really see golf movies so by default happy gilmore is my favorite...what a class movie there!


----------



## Callaway

Happy gilmore for the win, a classic movie and loved by everyone, even people who hate golf, such a comedy! I reccomend this movie too anyone who hasnt already seen it!


----------



## ditchweed

*Movie*

I'm going with "Caddyshack." It's all time favorite. Why don't they make more 80's classics like that? To have Chevy Chase, Rodney Dangerfield in a movie, you know your going to have a barrel-of-laughter. 

Al: "Oh, this is worst looking hat, I've ever seen, I mean you buy a hat like that you ought to get a free bowl of soup with it...(looking at Smails who is wearing the hat)...but it looks good on you" 

Did anyone even like Tin Cup?


----------



## Darren

For me its caddy shack or happy gilmour, i like a good comedy.


----------



## CLauncher

So far i have heard Tin Cup, Happy Gilmore, and Caddy Shack.. is there anything else, or is that all thats out there? (doubt it)


----------



## ditchweed

*More Golf Movies*

"Bobby Jones - Stroke of Genius"

"Caddyshack"

"Caddyshack 2"

"Dead Solid Perfect"

"Follow the Sun"

"Gentleman's Game"

"Happy Gilmore" (w/ Bob Barker, name another movie that has Bob Barker in it)

"Tin Cup"

"The Legend of Bagger Vance"

Some Movies havn't been name yet, so I thought I should point it out. You rank them.


----------



## Jesse

Now that I think of it, I can't really remember ever watching a golf movie. 

What are some of the interesting ones you guys can suggest? I'm sure there are lots of good ones out there, it's just hard to find them


----------



## memorex88

Here are some movies for ya...

*Tin Cup*
From the opening song by the Texas Tornadoes ("A Little Bit is Better than Nada") to the U.S. Open showdown with Don Johnson, this Kevin Costner vehicle strikes the perfect pitch. It helps that Costner can actually play. And it helps that Cheech is around, too.

*Dead Solid Perfect*
This movie starring Randy Quaid is all about life on the pro tours. It's based on the book of the same name by Dan Jenkins - the best golf book ever written. But that's another list.

*Follow The Sun*
Glenn Ford stars in the life story of Ben Hogan. If you've seen 1950s biopics of athletes, you know how sappy they can be. This one is better than most, and Hogan's story is a fascinating one.

*The Legend of Bagger Vance*
I'm not the biggest fan of that whole golf-as-mysticism stuff. So the plot of this movie doesn't do much for me. But Will Smith and Matt Damon are extremely likable actors. Throw in Charlize Theron and, even if the plot isn't much, you've at least got plenty to look at.
(seen this one, it's an OK movie)

*Bobby Jones - Stroke of Genius*
The life story of Bobby Jones stars Jim Caviezel, better known as Jesus Christ in Mel Gibson's "The Passion." A bit overwrought, and Caviezel doesn't replicate Jones' swing very well ... but then, who among us does?

This last one I'm looking forward to see.


----------



## Jesse

Wow, those movies look awesome. Yeah, I'm definitely bookmarking this thread, great list of titles you all have gotten together there. What are some non-golf movies you guys like? Oh heck, that probably deserves its own thread


----------



## ditchweed

*Golf Comedy*

I still think golf comedy is the better movies you can see. "Caddyshack" and "Happy Gilmore" are on top of the all time list. If you havn't seen those two and are into comedies. Those are a must see. It's a good laugh.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer

The Greatest Game Ever Played is going to be out on DVD soon. It looks a good film to watch. I know it is a Disney movie, but sometimes those types of movies turn out to be very good. I think I will look for to rent.


----------



## memorex88

same here


----------



## ditchweed

*"Bobby Jones - Stroke of Genius"*

I saw this last weekend "Bobby Jones - Stroke of Genius" in the movie gallery. They were selling it for $5.99, very cheap I thought. I picked it up just to view it. If you're looking for some cheap movies, that been previewed before. Just pick them up for little or nothing. They even have a lifetime warranty on every video.


----------



## raettopia

I love "Pat and Mike" staring Spencer Tracy and Katherine Hepburn. My dad is a golfer and showed it to me, and it was great.


----------



## TaylorMadeGolf

Caddyshack is my favortie golf movie by far. I have it and I have watched it a dozen times and still laugh just as hard everytime. Then Happy Gilmore is my 2nd favorite...for comdies. Another 2 that were excellent movies are The Greatest Game ever played...It really shows you what it was like to golf back in the 1800 and 1900's and how it really was a Gentelmen's game. Also bobby jones is a very good movie. 


Will


----------



## burfi

Tin Cup has been my all-time favorite golf movie. Kevin Costner rocks


----------



## Thumperfive

hmm... well, for comedy I'd have to go Happy Gilmore. For serious stuff, Tin Cup.


----------



## Zanzer

I rented "Gentleman's Game" a couple of weeks ago. It's a great movie :thumbsup: 

I think Caddyshack is still my favorite with Happy Glimore and Tin Cup both in a very close tie for second.


----------



## raettopia

What is "Gentlemen's Game"?


----------



## ebittner

I would have to say ands down the best golf movie ever is Happy Gilmore it is also one of my favorite movies ever.


----------



## codyblank

Caddyshack, Man


----------



## Not_My_Style

Caddyshack is by far the best golf movie ever made. It's been a classic since it came out. Too bad they ruined it with Caddyshack 2 (WARNING: IT STINKS) . Happy Gilmore is the second best golf movie ever made.


----------



## Phreak

Mine has to be Happy Gilmore I think it is the best golf movie because it is the most funny.


----------



## Not_My_Style

Phreak said:


> Mine has to be Happy Gilmore I think it is the best golf movie because it is the most funny.


No way man. Caddyshack is definetely funnier than Happy Gilmore. Plus, Caddyshack is a pure classic so nobody can say it sucks. :laugh: . Happy Gilmore has it's funny parts but you can't watch it again and again really and still think it's funny. Except for that part where Adam Sandler is swearing for 3 minutes straight.


----------



## Spike

Tin cup hands down to me is the best.


----------

